# 240 arrived



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

my 240 arrived, but my dumbass manager who was helping me lift it into my room dropped his end and totally cracked his side. the crack goes through the glass and goes all the way through, but is not shattered. Its on the bottom right corner area. If i silicone a 1/3" thick sheet of glass to it, will it still be usable. I felt like i had to throw up after that.. 600 bucks down the drain.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what!!! He droped it, that really sucks, man. Why, dont you tell the people you got it from, and say it arrived cracked.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

make the bastard pay for it


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I wouldnt trust just a patch-up job to hold 240Gal. I would definitly go with a reseal and new piece of glass!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

yah i was planning on doing a new 8' by 2' sheet of glass on the underside. If i redo the whole bottom with the help of a professional sealer from the fish store i will be ok though right? That makes me so mad it happened, but at least it didnt shatter.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

cmsCheerFish said:


> yah i was planning on doing a new 8' by 2' sheet of glass on the underside. If i redo the whole bottom with the help of a professional sealer from the fish store i will be ok though right? That makes me so mad it happened, but at least it didnt shatter.
> [snapback]1073054[/snapback]​


If he's a professional, then he should know what he's doing, so in other words, yes it should be okay. That's a real bummer your manager cracked the tank. I can't imagine what a 240 gallon glass tank weighs, and I thought MY 130 gallon tank was heavy... Good luck with getting that repaired. Where did you get the tank from? Glasscages?
~Taylor~


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

tank was from glasscages. I will not know for at least 48 hours if the tank can be fixed. if it can i will do it, if not i will feel horible because it was already a month late, and ive been working all summer to afford it.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

cmsCheerFish said:


> tank was from glasscages. I will not know for at least 48 hours if the tank can be fixed. if it can i will do it, if not i will feel horible because it was already a month late, and ive been working all summer to afford it.
> [snapback]1073228[/snapback]​


Sorry to hear about the accident , hopefully it can be repaired.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dude, just tell them it came broken and get another one.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That really sucks. I know how heavy those tanks can be. The other day at work we had to move a slew of tanks including 140s, 120s, multiple bowfronts ranging from 60-72, and some 50s. It was tiring after a while, lemme tell you.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn dude, was that the glass one or acrylic???

If it was glass I hope you had 4 people, no way just 2 people can carry one of their 240 glass tanks 8x2x2.

that sucks, dont have him help you anymore....


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Damn dude, was that the glass one or acrylic???
> 
> If it was glass I hope you had 4 people, no way just 2 people can carry one of their 240 glass tanks 8x2x2.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he said it was glass. BTW was there only two people carrying the 240g?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

oojit said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn dude, was that the glass one or acrylic???
> ...


Honestly if there was only two people carrying it... what did you expect?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Mettle said:


> oojit said:
> 
> 
> > mashunter18 said:
> ...


 I agree with these guys man, unless both of you are like those dudes from "world's strongest men" then you should've at least gotten 2 extra people to help you, I would've gone with 4 myself.

sorry about your tank.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i did have 4, and two guys are linemen for my college. when we went through the doorway we had to have 1 person let go for a few seconds... so....


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

make the dumbass who dropped it pay for it.... i would have FLIPPED on him if he dropped it... $600 and he drops it? wtf kinda bullshit is that? you should make that punk pay for it


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You see, that's why I dont help anyone move anything. Unless I am told I wont have to pay for anything I break. Where you paying these guys any money?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

zrreber said:


> make the dumbass who dropped it pay for it.... i would have FLIPPED on him if he dropped it... $600 and he drops it? wtf kinda bullshit is that? you should make that punk pay for it
> [snapback]1073529[/snapback]​


relax im sure he didn't drop it on purpose. if you were helping someone out and you broke it would you want to pay for it? im sure you would fell bad , but you wouldnt want to pay for it


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> zrreber said:
> 
> 
> > make the dumbass who dropped it pay for it.... i would have FLIPPED on him if he dropped it... $600 and he drops it? wtf kinda bullshit is that? you should make that punk pay for it
> ...


 Exactly, he probably feels like sh*t about it but I don't think he is obligated to pay him anything.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn







You have been talking about that 240 for a long while. Sorry to hear about that man.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

Sorry, That really sucks.









I moved a the same size tank this spring. IT IS HEAVY. See if you can borrow glass suction cup handles from your LFS. One in Calgary lent my a set of 4 to move my tank. They recorded my drivers licence number.

Made the move a lot easier.

We use four people and 2 extras just in case.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

ary to hear that man hope it can be fixed. But with a pros help you schould be fine.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

cmsCheerFish said:


> i did have 4, and two guys are linemen for my college. when we went through the doorway we had to have 1 person let go for a few seconds... so....
> [snapback]1073462[/snapback]​


o.k whoooo, I thought you were trying it with only 2.

yeah on those doorways, gotta scrunch right next to each other on the side.

that sucks.

I think I would set it up in my garage or somewhere, do a repair, and do a test fill, kind of sucks, but better to make sure the repair is gonna hold up.
Have a picture of the damage???

I broke one of the braces on a glasscages 180.I used some silicone and acrylic 3/4" and repaired it.It seems strong, filled it didnt bow out at all and holds the weight of the lids and lights.

Hopefully it can be repaired easily.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

ill take pictures of the damage myself. The LFS told me exactly what i have to do, they dont work on it at their shop, but said if i felt i couldnt do it, that a guy would do it outside of work for 50. i think the 50 is worth it so thats what i will probably end up doing.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

cmsCheerFish said:


> ill take pictures of the damage myself. The LFS told me exactly what i have to do, they dont work on it at their shop, but said if i felt i couldnt do it, that a guy would do it outside of work for 50. i think the 50 is worth it so thats what i will probably end up doing.
> [snapback]1074458[/snapback]​


 Sounds like the best decision, you don't want to do something yourself for the first time on a 240gal tank, that'd be waaaaayyyyy too much water on the floor.

And 50$ to save a 600$ tank isn't so bad, I hope it all goes well


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

I'd have your manager at LEAST meet you halfway on the $50. It'd kill me inside if I assed out one of my friends like that.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

i had to move my 220 in the same way threw the door ways, one guy on each end. its a glass tank and it was a heavy load for 2 guys. i can deffinately understand how it could be drpped.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i hope you pay the 50 bucks


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> I'd have your manager at LEAST meet you halfway on the $50. It'd kill me inside if I assed out one of my friends like that.
> [snapback]1074533[/snapback]​


Dude he asked for help, his manager was helping him out. You assume the risk of something going wrong when just picking up and moving the tank. Its only $50, if he cannot afford that I don't think he could afford the 240 gallon tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

get a new one, make the manager pay. hell i know what my mom's 72 bow wieghed, i cant imagine a 240. although the bow doez have extra thick glass on the front


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Did you pick it up from there truck this pst saturday if so I got there when you were loading the 240 in a ford ranger truck right. Anyways that freaking blows.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Dude he asked for help, his manager was helping him out. You assume the risk of something going wrong when just picking up and moving the tank. 

Exactly how i feel, although if i was your manager i'd help in any way i can. But don't ask him or don't take it out on him....he was there for u and well, simply put sh*t happens.


----------

